
Click farm of 8k mobile phones in Shandong province China - seapunk
https://twitter.com/mbrennanchina/status/1154109007239380992
======
mtmail
Related 130 comments 3 days ago "Click farms: a shadowy internet industry is
booming in China"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20488838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20488838)

~~~
seapunk
Thanks, I'll read this.

------
seapunk
Closer view:
[https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko/status/1154359259905298432](https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko/status/1154359259905298432)

